# Distributor Drive Dog



## Staunty (4 mo ago)

Hello has anybody had experience of this issue . I was getting no spark on any of the spark plugs on my massey Ferguson 35. I.ve narrowed the problem down to the drive shaft at the bottom of the distributor. There is a round drive dog that should have a flange on each side but they have been completely worn away.
Is it possible to fix this and are parts available? Many Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Staunty, welcome to the forum.

You can probably get a machine shop to rebuild the shaft, but it may cost more than its worth. There are many aftermarket distributors to fit a MF 35 available on the internet. Prices range from $120 to $200.


----------

